# Eastwood lake adds Surveilance cams!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

just a heads up everyone! stopped by there today for about an hour, talked to a "person" who informed me they just installed 50 new surveilance cams that are conceiled throughout the park. why i dont know, but also seen a ranger give a $150 ticket to a 17yr old kid for chewing tobacco since he was under age.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

50 cams? Damn.... just think they could have built (or opened back up) a couple ramps on the GMR for that.... 

I guess if it was meant to stop major crimes like murder, rape, drug dealing, etc, I wouldnt have a problem with it, but on the other hand, it's the whole "Big Brother Is Watching You" thing that I don't like.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I bet they didn't just put them they're for fun. Why do people worry about the big brother thing? What police/government agency has all the extra people to just watch "Joe Average" do nothing?


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

people still puting boats in 
when is best for canoes


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I guess i better keep the crack, pcp, weed, and my guns at home when i go out there! LOL, cant they think of something better to do with that money? Well, this winter when im board im gonna have to go find some of the cams and just "entertain" those who are watching. What do you think guys.....bear costume???


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> I bet they didn't just put them they're for fun. Why do people worry about the big brother thing? What police/government agency has all the extra people to just watch "Joe Average" do nothing?


if its for major crimes, or big time rule breaking thats one thing, but these people can be very petty to say the least. one other thing.... isnt it illegal to take picures/videotape citizens without notifying them first? after hearing this i looked at the entrance and other places in the park for a notice saying "this park is under surveilance" or something similar but there was nothing.....? bear costume? or better yet....BIGFOOT COSTUME!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

loch ness monster


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bigfoot! Thats it


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Cameras are mostly located in high traffic areas like parking lots concession areas.Its not that bad of an idea it might just keep your car from getting broken into or something of that nature.Is there a lot of crime at eastwood?? I have never been there.Look for small boxes mounted on utility poles at 10+ feet high this would be the most common location also on light poles in parking lots. Most of the cameras would likely require external power sorce so they would be hard wired. I guess what I saying is that the location of the cameras will be pretty obvious.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

fisharder said:


> Cameras are mostly located in high traffic areas like parking lots concession areas.Its not that bad of an idea it might just keep your car from getting broken into or something of that nature.Is there a lot of crime at eastwood?? I have never been there.Look for small boxes mounted on utility poles at 10+ feet high this would be the most common location also on light poles in parking lots. Most of the cameras would likely require external power sorce so they would be hard wired. I guess what I saying is that the location of the cameras will be pretty obvious.


from what i was told the cams are "camo" and mounted on trees and in bushes. some are your trail cam type that just take pics and some are battery operated and can be remotely viewed. not saying they arent mounted on poles, i have yet to really look for them. i was also told they are worried about "drugs" in the park. eastwood is a 200 acre park with a 175 acre lake.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Gotta do the Bigfoot thing!!!
It would'nt surprise me if the cams were for the "drugs" in the park. That's an easy way to get budgets approved for these sort of things. It seems to be the new way for law enforcement to create revenue.
The cams in the parking lots would be good to protect property, but there's no way that they need 50 cams for that.
My .02


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

It is about time they put camera's up . If you are not doing anything wrong then the thought of someone watching you shouldn't matter . There was a time it was dangerous to go fish Eastwood .
Metro parks have done a great job with Eastwood this should make it better . Eastwood is the first lake I hit in the spring for Seye's .


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I heard the parks department was opening a gay porn site to off set expenses this year.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

catmando said:


> I heard the parks department was opening a gay porn site to off set expenses this year.


!?!?WHAT????!!!!.... ANOTHER ONE GEEZ!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're in public, there's no expectation of privacy. If you want to keep what you do in private, don't do it in public. As a wise man said in a song a long time ago: "What did you see when you were there? Nothing that didn't show!" (The Beatles, Maybe You're a Rich Man from Magical Mystery Tour)

On the flip side, there is a lot of craziness that happens at Eastwood that I would rather not have to deal with. If the new cameras can cut down even some of it, I'll feel a lot better about going out there. I do know that Eastwood is a major hook-up site for local prostitutes and the hooking has nothing to do with fish. There are also dealers meeting junkies out there. When you live where I do, such things get easy to spot.

Also, most of the time the footage from cameras like these is used after a crime is committed to provide leads about the perpetrator. The rest of the time the footage is ignored.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

gulfvet said:


> I do know that Eastwood is a major hook-up site for local prostitutes and the hooking has nothing to do with fish.


There is only two things in this world that smell like fish and one of them is fish..


----------

